
Physicists discover 'apparent departure from the laws of thermodynamics' - indexerror
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-physicists-apparent-departure-laws-thermodynamics.html
======
drdeca
Note from end of article: it is not claimed to actually violate the laws of
thermodynamics.

~~~
newdevice
Right, because this result has been observed in other systems (notably
nanocluster beams in vacuum). Phys Rev B and Phys Rev Letters Are good places
to look.

The key to understanding is that this system can NOT be treated as a canonical
ensemble--it is properly treated as an evaporative ensemble, so the results
are even more counter-intuitive than the micro canonical ensemble.

